# Toy Story 3



## Xaios (Jun 8, 2010)

So...


This movie comes out in 10 days. Needless to say I'm looking forward to it with great anticipation for several reasons. First of all, of course, is that it's a Pixar movies.

Pixar is simply unbelievable at what they do. Their only misstep was Cars, which was pretty slight. Everything else they've produced has been golden. Pixar movies have always gotten better with age, because they make movies that ANYONE can appreciate. The first Toy Story movie came out when I was 8 years old. Back then, there were certain things that made me laugh. Watching the movie now, I still laugh at those moments because they're genuinely funny (Pixar knows how to make kids laugh without really pandering to them), but I've discovered a whole lot of other things in the movie to laugh about as well.

And then Toy Story 2 came out when I was 12. Same story, there was a whole bunch of stuff that I enjoyed when it was first released, but watching it again recently (I own it on Bluray), there are so many other things about it that I wouldn't have picked up on when I was 12, like the many, many sci-fi references.

All Pixar movies also have an extreme amount of "heart" as well. Their most recent movie, Up, has some of the most genuinely affecting scenes ever put to film. All of their movies have tremendous amount of humanity to them.

After scouring the web, while no "official movie reviews" have yet been published, there was apparently a screening done about 2 months ago when the movie was about 85% complete. Pixar gave the reviewers permission to at least publish their impressions. These reviews aren't particularly abundant, but among all the ones I've found so far, the concensus seems to be that it is yet another Pixar gem, and the perfect ending to a trilogy that has spanned 15 years. Supposedly the last 20-30 or so minutes of the movie are just heartbreaking, from what I've read. Sign me up, I'm sold.

Definitely gonna see it when it's released. You?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 8, 2010)

im camping to see this. i can't wait.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know if I can bring myself to see this, I feel like it'll make me terribly depressed since I saw these as a kid and now it's like putting the seal of "You're childhood is over!" on it.

EDIT : Also, aside from Cars, Pixar's other big "WTF" factor for me was Up. Most depressing movie I've ever seen, and I WAS high when it started then about 20 mins in it totally ruined my buzz as if it shot it in the face with a shotgun


----------



## Xaios (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, Up WAS really depressing, but the ultimate lesson in that movie is ultimately coming to terms with your pain and moving on. They couldn't really accomplish that without giving the movie a genuinely poignant situation, which they definitely did. The difference between Cars and Up is that Cars was simply good entertainment, while Up ultimately upheld Pixar's banner of being an almost transcendent experience.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 8, 2010)

UP is the only movie i can remember myself crying while watching.

that was the saddest shit ever.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 8, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> UP is the only movie i can remember myself crying while watching.
> 
> that was the saddest shit ever.



There are 3 moments in all the movies I've seen for which I can say the same, including scenes from Up. The next one is from Toy Story 2, the montage that show's Jessie's history. The montage isn't what does it for me, but rather the combination of it with the song that goes along with it, written by Randy Newman and performed by Sarah Mclachlan. That one always gets me teary.

The last one is Spock's funeral in Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan, especially when the torpedo he's being carried in is moving towards the launcher and is finally fired from the torpedo bay, beginning with a bagpipe before transforming into a beautiful string arrangement of "Amazing Grace."

Plus... well, c'mon, it's Spock.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

Xaios said:


> There are 3 moments in all the movies I've seen for which I can say the same, including scenes from Up. The next one is from Toy Story 2, the montage that show's Jessie's history. The montage isn't what does it for me, but rather the combination of it with the song that goes along with it, written by Randy Newman and performed by Sarah Mclachlan. That one always gets me teary.


 
+1 On that Jessie flashback. Made me teary.

No matter how old you arem Toy Story is still awesome.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 8, 2010)

me and my wife and kids will be lining up for this one for sure!


----------



## Xaios (Jun 10, 2010)

So, I'm even more stoked now than before. A few reviews have surfaced, and while one is murky but still mostly positive, every single other review has been OMG FTW AMAZING!!! The general concensus thus far appears to be that the patented Pixar magic is in full effect in Toy Story 3. 

Can't wait!

Ah well, at least The A-Team comes out tomorrow, which looks to be satisfactorily vacuous entertainment.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2010)

Another update: So far, RottenTomatoes have counted 25 reviews including several from fairly eminent critics like James Berardinelli and Roger Moore, and ALL of them are positive. It currently sits at a very solid 100% rating with an 8.7% average score (which is actually HIGHER than Toy Story 2), as well as an 8.8 rating on MetaCritic.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait to see this!!

I remember seeing the first one in theatres as a kid and I rented the first and second one to watch at home a few years back.

Both are great movies and I'm sure the third won't disappoint.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2010)

55 reviews on Rottentomatoes.com and STILL at 100%!


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2010)

Turns out I won't be seeing this Friday, or Saturday, so I probably won't end up seeing it ever since I work almost every night


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 17, 2010)

im gonna find a date as an excuse to watch this movie


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 17, 2010)

Up was depressing, but I still loved it. That shit got heartwarming, son.
So lucky I have a myriad of nieces and nephews. Definitely dragging some of them to see this.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2010)

Up to 77 reviews on RT, and it's STILL 100%! This movie might just have what it takes to go the distance!

... that is, unless Armond White reviews it. His hatred of Pixar is legendary.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 18, 2010)

Seriously, this movie must be the second coming of Christ, for goodness sakes. 124 reviews on RT, and it's still holding fast at 100%. The average reviewer score has also gone up to 8.8/10, and its Metacritic score has gone up to 90%.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Saw it at a midnight showing. Great movie.


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 24, 2010)

saw it today and god damn i loved it. Pixar sure know how to pull the heart strings.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 24, 2010)

Saw it in 3d last friday, and i thought it was great!


----------



## synrgy (Jun 24, 2010)

I saw this on Saturday.

I thought it was brilliant. A much needed return to form from Pixar, from my humble perspective. I would not say that Cars was the only misstep. Bugs Life was pretty flat compared to their others, and while I certainly enjoyed the Incredibles, I didn't think the story was up to Pixar standards. It was just a typical superhero thing.

ANYWAY, the point is I thought Toy Story 3 was fantastic. Up there with Nemo, Monster's Inc and Ratatouille, and Up to a lesser degree. (Wall-E might have made that list, but I haven't really seen it in one sitting. Just in different pieces, sometimes months apart..)

It's hard to believe that a 3rd movie in any franchise would not only be a good film, but arguably better than either of it's predecessors, but I think this movie did exactly that.

Kudos to you, Pixar.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 24, 2010)

I liked Cars  I might actually go see this, take me back to a simpler time


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2010)

Seeing this tonight, pretty pumped


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jun 24, 2010)

It was brilliant! I was glad that they were able to put one out so many years later that was still so alike the original. I recommend you all see it haha. Might even make you shed a tear or two.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 24, 2010)

sounds like I was the only one who didn't LOVE this movie. It certainly wasn't bad, but I found myself losing interest in the middle. However, the part at the end in the dump was terrifying....I couldn't imagine being a little kid watching that


----------



## MFB (Jun 24, 2010)

Welp, being a total and utter pussy I had it together up until : 



Spoiler



Bonnie reached for Woody, then Andy pulled him away and couldn't give him up just yet; then went on to explain his personality to her. Total tear-jerker


----------



## synrgy (Jun 24, 2010)

MFB said:


> Welp, being a total and utter pussy I had it together up until :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me it was when


Spoiler



Andy and his mom were taking one last look at his room and she said she wanted to be with him forever.


 Moments like that make me miss my mom, and pull a tear every fucking time.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a dinosaur that EATS forcefield dog!

Seriously, that movie fucking dominated. I saw it on Saturday, and I thought it was gonna be just like when I saw Where the Wild Things Are, and I wept like a little girl in a room full of giggling kids. There were a couple tearful moments, but nothing too bad. It just might be my favorite Toy Story movie. I just need to see it a few more times.


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2010)

Syn, my mom cried at that part and that started to get to me, then it just slowly built up until that spoiler moment set it off

Intro to the movie was definitely the best part hands down. I was laughing my ass off, then it unfortunately grew up and made me 

Also, raise your hand if you found the "Day & Night" video to be completely stupid and annoying? *raises hand*


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2010)

Mine probably would have, too. She was a sucker for moments like that. Cried at Kodak commercials, really..

Gotta say, I liked the Night & Day short. Not the best of the shorts they've done (For me, I think that's still the birds..) but still good. 'Course, I tend to love anything that's a play on Yin & Yang. It's just kinda my thing.


----------



## Cremation (Jun 25, 2010)

i impressed to read your campaign about this movie . i can't wait a bit more


----------



## _detox (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw it Monday night with my girlfriend and enjoyed it thoroughly. 

I love that Toy Story is made for children, but can still appeal to any age group, it's just that universal. 

I was very satisfied with how it played out, and the ending was a great end to the movies. If they make another I will be very upset.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 25, 2010)

_detox said:


> If they make another I will be very upset.



This.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 14, 2010)

This movie owned.



Spoiler



Mr. Tortillahead and Spanish Buzz were great.
The last scene where he's playing with his toys one last time (w/ the little girl, forgot her name) was so sad.


----------



## MFB (Jul 14, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2060148 said:


> This movie owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonnie


----------



## JulyRed (Jul 14, 2010)

in 3D is good


----------



## cs11 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is 3D really so great? I imagine getting really motion sick from it. 
I saw this in regular old 2D, I was crying something fierce at the end of it. Lots of nostalgic moments though. Very bittersweet.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

Incredible movie. They really did the first two justice. I can honestly say there is nothing wrong with the film, nothing I would change, or add.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, this movie was so beautiful. I cried every other minute. Best of the three, easily. Didn't see it in 3D, and I don't want to.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jul 18, 2010)

The 3D in this movie was done very well. It added a nice DOF to the whole thing, and didn't come off as forceful.

Awesome movie. I loved it!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 18, 2010)

cs11 said:


> Is 3D really so great? I imagine getting really motion sick from it.
> I saw this in regular old 2D, I was crying something fierce at the end of it. Lots of nostalgic moments though. Very bittersweet.


The 3D was not the ridiculous, "shit flying in ur face" type-it just kinda filled it out a bit and made it more immersive.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 18, 2010)

I cried at the end, that was some nostalgia shit

Also did anyone else think Mr. Tortillahead was nightmare fuel? The way he just flopped around was so wrong.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 2, 2010)

A supremely good effort from Pixar, I sat through it thinking kids would get less out of it than people who'd grown up with the first two films. From a nerdy animator point of view, Bonnie was exquisitely brought to life and Spanish Buzz was also a fantastic piece of creative execution, they really hire the best animators in the world. 

I think a lot of people forget, even with computer animation, it's a human being that takes a digital puppet and makes it come to life... all the computer does it make it easier to edit and preview your work. It's laborious, fiddly and takes a lot of skill to make something look alive, but to make you forget you're even looking at a glorified puppet show and emotionally invest, is as Pirsing says in Zen & the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, true Quality.


----------



## clouds (Aug 31, 2010)

JulyRed said:


> in 3D is good


+1. Amazing film, had to physically hold back the tears.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 1, 2010)

cried like a fuckin baby through a majority of the movie, fuckin amazing film.


----------

